# New Toronto Aquarium



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/932475--city-aquarium-project-nears-final-approval

Interesting read, may help to revitalize the aquarium hobby in Toronto but I can already imagine countless delays and cost of running this place.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Most Aquariums highlight the creatures that live in the large body of water closest to the Aquarium. Is this one going to specialize in Zebra Mussels? 

Lee


----------



## rhstranger (Dec 23, 2010)

Lee_D: LOL!!!!!
Every visitor gets a seaweed covered stick covered with them. Kinda like an City Aquarium version of a candy apple...
Seriously though, fingers crossed that it happens within the next decade at least.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty excited about this. 

I would totally volunteer or get a part time job if time permits! =D


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I just saw this on the news. I hope it works out!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Should be nice....









wonder if they will mix up the sharks...


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

What great news! Definitely renews my hopes for finding a job in my field once school's done!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Lee_D said:


> Most Aquariums highlight the creatures that live in the large body of water closest to the Aquarium. Is this one going to specialize in Zebra Mussels?
> 
> Lee


Zebra mussels, rusty crayfish, carp, and camboba. Should look brilliant.

Also might have a side display of "local wild caught" red-eared sliders.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Tens of thousands of species, a room of jellyfish and psychedelic lights, North America's largest underwater tunnel, etc etc.

Sounds good! To be done by 2015 in time for Pan Am games.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds cool but if it is only 150,000 Sqf that is smaller then an average wal-mart suppercenter. so I hope that the tanks arent included in that. 

But either way I still cant wait.


----------

